# Enlisted in the Air Force yesterday



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

So ive given it much thought and enlisted yesterday....im really excited and happy and nervous about leaving everything i have and being around no one i know but i said screw my SA on this decision lol....i just hope i wont regret it. even the enlistment process made me a little nervous, being around bunch of people but i was suprised i could actually talk to them and hold convos....any other SAers u guys can think of ever join any branch of the military??


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

Good for you and well done 

I can't say that I do unfortunately. And even without my SA, I highly doubt it'd be something I'd personally be suited to. But even so, it sounds as if you've chosen a great way to improve your situation. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I think you made a good choice. I was in the af for eight years and thought it was a pretty good job. What kind of job do you want to do? If you have any questions about basic or anything just pm me, and I'll try to answer the best I can.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

wow eight years huh? so why did u leave? so this thursday i gotta go with the recruiter and anyone else he recruited and just hang out to do something, kinda nervous but i hope it goes well... once every month i guess until i leave lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, I left cause I didn't want to make an entire career in the military. I did the recruiter thing a couple times. I think we played miniture golf one time, and then another time we just helped a little bit around the office.


----------



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

I have been in the Army for three years today (good conduct medal comin' my way!), I enlisted July 13th 2005. I went to basic training at Ft. Benning GA and AIT at Ft. Gordon GA, I've served 15 months in Iraq and now I'm stationed at Ft. Hood TX.

To be honest, I've hated almost every minute of it, I have one year left in my enlistment and am just counting down the days until I can grow my hair out and smoke a doob I have had some interesting times in the Army, some of them enjoyable. When I was in AIT me and a couple buddies of mine decided to drive to Nashville on a 4-day weekend. My friend Tim brought his acoustic guitar along. We only had enough money for gas there and gas back to Ft. Gordon, so we sat on broad street while me and Tim took turns playing the guitar (it was the middle of winter and it was bitter cold, our hands froze so we had to play in shifts). The bouncer outside the nightclub we were playing in front of threw five bucks in the hat, Tim played some Johnny Cash and I played "Green is the colour" by Pink Floyd. Some chick inside the nightclub flashed us through the window that 5 bucks was enough for a coke and a bag of chips which the three of us shared. 

I made a few good friends and that's all the good I can really say about my military experience.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

thats cool ... i think im mostly lookin foward to a fresh start and a whole new lifestyle...i noticed if im around people long enough they always seem to like me more and more, not the reason im joining tho...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

When are you leaving for basic?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

thats great anything with the civil service or goverment would be a good opportunity for people with sa.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

im gonna be finding the actual date out soon but sometime in september most likely


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Cool. Your recruiter should give you a list of stuff to bring. You'll probably forget this by then, but just remember to shave before you go and pay attention to details, haha. You'll hear that a lot.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

damn my facial hair will grow in fast lol ill have to shave alll the time


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Well if you do it the night before you should be good. The first night they don't give you a lot of time to shave so having a beard would not be a good thing. Most guys are in a panic mode so they end up cutting themselves up. Oh, and when you get off the bus and standing in formation, just look straight ahead with a blank face and stay that way.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

keep any tips coming lol and thanks a lot! i swear imma have panic attacks when i get there lol...


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

You'll probably be so nervous/scared that you won't have time to panic, lol. Don't worry though. The t.i.'s are intimidating, but don't take them yelling at you personally, and just listen to what they have to say.


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

so what was graduation like? do u just have to talk up there when they call ur name? no talking right? lol and also i was thinking i can take getting yelled at by the t.i.'s as long and i dun have to talk lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Graduation wasn't bad. You get to take a couple group pictures and you do a parade ceremony. Your parents and family get to come as well and they get to see your barracks and meet your t.i. No, there isn't any talking during it, lol. 

When the t.i.'s ask you something you do have to respond. I think it's, "Sir/Ma'am, airman Last Name reporting as ordered", and then respond with a yes or no, or whatever the answer is followed by a sir or ma'am. Don't mess up whatever the proper response is or they will yell at you for that.

I sent you a pm with other stuff as well. Oh, and I forgot to say that be sure to have your 341's filled out and stored properly in your pants. 341's are what you give t.i.'s when you get in trouble.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

i was in the army for three years. i wish i had enough sense to make a career out of it back then. oh well


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

how did u like it? u regret not staying with it?


----------



## Michael W (Apr 30, 2008)

I was so quiet in Army basic that by graduation the Drill sergeants still didn't even know my name. I never got any personal attention and very rarely had my face screamed in.

THAT'S the way you want it, just do what you're told, don't take part in any drama. It's all a big game of follow the leader, just do what the guy in front of you is doing and you will be fine.

they will probably tell you "the quickest way out of basic training is to graduate" and it's true, if you decide you don't like it don't do anything stupid to try to get kicked out, it won't work, instead they will just keep you there longer and your life will REALLY suck.


----------



## abalone (Jul 9, 2006)

terrific81 said:


> So ive given it much thought and enlisted yesterday....im really excited and happy and nervous about leaving everything i have and being around no one i know but i said screw my SA on this decision lol....i just hope i wont regret it. even the enlistment process made me a little nervous, being around bunch of people but i was suprised i could actually talk to them and hold convos....any other SAers u guys can think of ever join any branch of the military??


Congratulations! I admire your courage. My ex-boyfriend was a Delta and although I only met him after he had already become one, from what I hear, he grew a lot in the process. I'm sure you will grow much stronger as well, mentally and physically. Good luck!


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Black_Widow said:


> Good for you and well done
> 
> I can't say that I do unfortunately. And even without my SA, I highly doubt it'd be something I'd personally be suited to. But even so, it sounds as if you've chosen a great way to improve your situation. I wish you the best of luck!


That's really sad. Recently, I watched a clip about SA where it was described as: lost opportunities.
How much are we missing?


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

im thinkin if i shuld join the national guard or the army.i think itll help my sa alot.i read tho that they send the guard to do more dangerous missions and they have a higher death rate than the army.wuts the army like?


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I know someone who joined the army last year. They're in Iraq now.


----------



## doobashooba (Jul 11, 2008)

yeah thats wut im afraid of,goin to iraq.i read they send alot of national guard to iraq,so much for weekend soldier


----------



## d79 (Sep 15, 2008)

hey yeah. everything inbvolving 'stepping up' i always found an excuse to get out of. i joined af b4 my husband (boyfriend @ time) and i met and was in AF d.e.p. b4 and while we dated. we broke up b4 i shipped out but i ended up getting outa boot. every major situation, positive or neg, i've bailed and don't really know why. when i was sent home i sought my x out and we married and had a child but after a buncha crap (him enduring my problems and him having his mom, dad, and sis die in 1 yrs timje, having an autistic kid... drinkng 2 cope) we divorced. seeing what its like to be w/o eachother sukd so we're back 2gether, tho still divorced but together again. it has a major effect on everytg. i never knew y i opted outa major things.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

d79 said:


> hey yeah. everything inbvolving 'stepping up' i always found an excuse to get out of. i joined af b4 my husband (boyfriend @ time) and i met and was in AF d.e.p. b4 and while we dated. we broke up b4 i shipped out but i ended up getting outa boot. every major situation, positive or neg, i've bailed and don't really know why. when i was sent home i sought my x out and we married and had a child but after a buncha crap (him enduring my problems and him having his mom, dad, and sis die in 1 yrs timje, having an autistic kid... drinkng 2 cope) we divorced. seeing what its like to be w/o eachother sukd so we're back 2gether, tho still divorced but together again. it has a major effect on everytg. i never knew y i opted outa major things.


That is a really tough thing you and him went through! Glad for both of you that you are back to together :yes


----------



## d79 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks lisa!


----------

